# Audemar A Watch - Need Some Info Please



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

So my friend has givens this watch to service, now Audemar seems to be Audemar Piguet- I may be wrong , is this watch valuable if so I won't touch it and let him pay someone ?

From looking at it there is nothing special about it and the dial has been reprinted which I know knocks down the value...

Can't find this one on the net unfortunately or I wouldn't be asking the forum....

As usual thanks in advance

Pics below


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, in my opinion the movement is an ETA 1080 or 1100, which is an o.k. one but nothing like the quality or design of an actual "Audemars Piguet"


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, are they the same company? Trying to get some history on it


----------



## TheFlyingBanana (Jun 23, 2009)

There have been several "Audemars" watch makers - I am unsure of the exact relation of them all to each other, if any. One of the better known ones is "Audemars Brothers".

The watch itself looks relatively unremarkable - millions of this cushion style were made between about the mid 1920's to the mid to late 1930's. Very often they just carried brand names on mass-produced movements and cases. I suspect this is what this one is.

However, it is very difficult to be certain without substantial research and even that might not be conclusive.


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

Just found this by accident.

Probably much too late.

This watch was "produced" by my Grandfather (Louis Audemars) who founded Louis Audemars & Co Ltd in London in about 1910. In the mid-fifties he retired and the business was taken over by my father (Marcel Audemars) who ran it until his death in 1968.

Louiks would have imported the movement for this watch. he and my father would disassemble the movements entirely and re-assemble them checking for quality and making any adjustments that were necessary. They sourced the dials in London (usually from Mr Waters of Clerkenwell who licked the brush with which he applied the luminous radium, and died very badly). The gold cases were also made in London (usually by the City Watch Case Company) because of the difficulties surroiunding the import of un-hallmarked swiss cases. Although bought in, the cases were made to their own designs and your watch probably has a punch mark "LA" which was my grandfather's maker's mark. It may have "MA" in a shield which was my father's mark but I think it is a bit too early. I have a more or less identical watch hallmarked for 1939 (the year I was born)

My grandfather was the great-grandson of Louis-Benjamin Audemars who founded Louis Audemars & Cie in Le Brassus, Switzerland in 1811. No connection with Audemars-Piguet (AP) who flourish todayy in the same village. AP was co-founded by a member of a collateral branch of the family ion 1875, ten years before the collapse in 1885 of the Louis Audemars company.

There were three Swiss "successor" companies: Audemars Freres (1886 - about 1910 - Hector & Charles-Henri Audemars), Francois Audemars Fils (1886 - about 1900 - Francois Audemars) and (Confusingly!) Louis Audemars & Cie (1886 - about 1900 - Louis Audemars-Valette, my great grandfather). All four were grandsons of the original founder who had died in 1833.

Probably too much information as well as too late, but I hope I have cleared up any confusion.

Regards to all,

Paul Audemars

www.audemars.co.uk


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Must rank as one of the best replies ever!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Absolutely! And certainly not too much information, I'd like to know more.

Thanks very much for this valuable post.


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

"I'd like to know more."

- thanks for the kind words and sorry about the spelling.

There's more of the history on the web site. www.audemars.co.uk

Paul


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Absolutely fascinating that Paul and thanks for posting, I wish we received more post with such historical significance..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Brilliant Paul, thank you for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent posting and will add to the knowledge base here without doubt! :yes:

Thank You Paul :toot:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Great website a well!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow great reply!!

It must be awesome to belong to a family of watchmakers........


----------



## Paul Audemars (Oct 31, 2013)

So,

- while we are on the subject, it occurs to me to ask if anyone out there has a ladies gold watch with that brand?

At the right price I might be interested.

Paul

www.audemars.co.uk


----------

